# USB 2.0 Kabel an USB 3.0 Port



## Lesso (9. Juni 2011)

Bevor jetzt gleich Jemand "goooooogle" schreit:
---> es steht nirgends!
Ich möchte nämlich nicht wissen ob man USB 2.0 Sticks an USB 3.0 Ports anschließen kann, oder anders herum, denn das ist völlig klar, sondern mich interessiert ob ich ein stink normales USB 2.0 Verlängerungskabel auch dazu nutzen kann einen USB 3.0 Port zu verlängern?!
Sollte doch eigentlich gehen, da die Pins des Ports ja durch das Kabel verlängert werden, oder sind da Pins die das 2.0-Kabel nicht hat?

Grüße, Chris


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Am Ende der Verlängerung wirst du nur USB Geschwindigkeit erreichen aber ansonsten geht es.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Jop, du kannst einen USB 3 Port mit einem USB 2 Verlängerungskabel verlängern, aber dann geht eben nur noch das, was beim USB 2 Port geht, der USB 3 Kram wird nicht verlängert.


----------

